# How often do you shower?



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sometimes it pisses me off that I have to take a shower before I can go out...it even prevents me from going out sometimes.


----------



## idontfreakinknow (May 3, 2013)

Everyday.
Sometimes twice a day.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Every night before bed.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

When I'm feeling icky from sweat and when I go to work. Otherwise I don't really care.


----------



## SADodger (Jul 19, 2013)

idontfreakinknow said:


> Everyday.
> Sometimes twice a day.


this


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

idontfreakinknow said:


> Everyday.
> Sometimes twice a day.


Seriously? why twice a day? That dries out your skin and hair...


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I shower everyday and sometimes twice if it's been a particularly hot day and I've been outside a lot. Even if I'm not going out,it still feels good to be clean and there's nothing quite like the feeling of a clean body on fresh clean sheets. It doesn't even take up that much time,I'm kind of at a loss as to why someone wouldn't shower/bathe everyday.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I shower everyday regardless of whether I'm going out. I usually do have to go out for something every day (work, gym, errands, etc) but even if I don't go out, I still like to be clean. Some days I take two showers when I feel the need.


----------



## idontfreakinknow (May 3, 2013)

lisac1919 said:


> Seriously? why twice a day? That dries out your skin and hair...


Idk. I've been doing it since I was a baby. That's what my mom taught me, to take a bath everyday. Your skin won't dry out if you use lotion every after taking a bath. And only use shampoo every other day and use conditioner everyday!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

idontfreakinknow said:


> Everyday.
> Sometimes twice a day.


This.

Every morning.
Twice a day if I'm working (morning and after work).

I work at least 5 days a week, so it's basically twice a day.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Usually two to three times a day... I work out in the mournings and then again at night... Other wise I would only do shower once


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

everyday i go out. mornings.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Once or twice a day.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

About twice a day.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Every day. If I go a day without showering, it means I haven't left my apartment, which means I am very, very depressed.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Every morning when I get up: shave, brush teeth, shower. 

Sometimes I'll take two or even three showers a day. Depends on how I feel. But I will not leave the house or go to work with out showering.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Everyday, m8. I don't bathe twice in one day usually, I only do that if I'm feeling icky after doing something that day.

Showers are very relaxing to me, though, so I don't know how I am not compelled to do it a bit more often than I already do.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have to have a shower in the morning or I feel cruddy. If I exercise later, then I'll get one then, too.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I try to everyday, but admittedly, sometimes I'm too lazy. I've gone three days without washing my hair. Need to work on that...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Most days it's twice a day but sometimes up to five times. Depends what I do that day.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

nubly said:


> Most days it's twice a day but sometimes up to five times. Depends what I do that day.


I guess you have that luxury as someone with short hair. I hate dealing with wet long/medium hair. :no Takes forever to dry.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

every few days. dry shampoo is the saviour of my life


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

the most annoying part about taking showers everyday, for me, would be drying my hair. Its really bad for your hair to keep washing it AND drying it. Maybe if there was a way I could keep my hair totally dry in the shower...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

lisac1919 said:


> the most annoying part about taking showers everyday, for me, would be drying my hair. Its really bad for your hair to keep washing it AND drying it. Maybe if there was a way I could keep my hair totally dry in the shower...


Like a shower cap?


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

laura024 said:


> Like a shower cap?


yeah, but those never work


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Always twice a day. 

The trick is to keep a mental note about wether you should just rinse, or actually shower.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hair (or maybe it's the scalp?) stinks after a day of not showering.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

During school, I take a bath every day. This summer I usually took a bath every few days or if I went out.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

None of the above. I don't shower.

I take baths, every day, at the end of the day before bed.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Every morning, wakes me up so well i can feel the sleepiness wash off me.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I do it every night except on Saturdays, because by the time I get back home I'm too tired to do anything.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Twice a day, in the morning I feel oily and it helps wake me up. Before bed because I don't want to get my sheets dirty. I think about having my head on a public head rest then on my pillow case and I feel unclean. I realize I have issues.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Once every other day. Usually takes me about 30 minutes.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Have to shower twice a day, every day. Can't understand why anyone would miss a day, unless for medical reasons or bad cold or something. But it just feels totally uncomfortable/scummy if I go more than a day without.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Some people don't produce as much oil or stink - so everyone has different showering procedures.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Every day. Plus I work in a hospital so I can't help but feel dirty when I get home


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Every morning. Twice a day if I've been sweating a lot or if I've used sunscreen.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Once every other day. Usually takes me about 30 minutes.


This, unless I know I'm going out somewhere or getting dirty and sweaty from a days activity.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Once a day. Sometimes every other day (usually during summer break).


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> Sometimes it pisses me off that I have to take a shower before I can go out...it even prevents me from going out sometimes.


Who ever said you have to take a shower before going out


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

When my butt crack gets crusty.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ Well, it's a personal answer for a personal question.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

4 times a week or so, no point doing it everyday if I am still clean and fresh and have been inside doing nothing all day.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Usually in the morning and after I get home from work.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Every other day.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Not often enough... :blank


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

6 days of a 7 day week. there is always one day were I am just too lazy or didn't do anything haha


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Every morning come rain or shine.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

meepie said:


> Some people don't produce as much oil or stink - so everyone has different showering procedures.


I probably fall into that category, don't sweat a lot - but still feel the difference. Especially after getting home from work or school, need to shower and not getting into bed without one.

Question for those who skip a day - you change your underwear daily?


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Usually once a day unless I'm feeling lazy and not going out


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

I actually shower twice a day. In the morning because I need that 'fresh' start in the morning and every night because dirt and germs freak me out and I'll never get any sleep without scrubbing myself clean.


----------



## Deviant Din (Aug 25, 2013)

I shower every morning if I'm going out, and almost every day if I'm staying in. If I haven't gotten sweaty or dirty I might skip it.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Hey, hey, hey, hey...get clean everyday


----------



## Janos (Jun 20, 2013)

My hair is very unruly, so if I don't corral it after a rest I would look like a homeless person. ;p


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Everyday even if I am not going out. I can't go out without having a shower, and if I don't shower, I feel like I am saturated in a layer of filth. Some days I will shower more than once.


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

i always shower in the morning before work. then after a day of being crawled, drooled, and sneezed on by five-year-olds i usually feel the need for another shower when i get home.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Twice a day. That's how many times a day I workout.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Normally, every night. Nowadays, since I'm on vacation it's mostly every two days since I don't go out (if I did, I'd probably shower before).


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Every day, or sometimes every 2nd day when I feel too lazy or when I know we have no hot water.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Pretty much every day. I just need that clean feeling and to feel more awake. Maybe the longest I ever went without a shower was 2 days.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Two, three times a week.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Once or twice a day at most.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I used to shower every few days but now I'm showering every day after I do my weightlifting.


----------



## Vincam (Sep 4, 2013)

until a couple months ago I only showered 1 - 2 times a week.
but since I promised myself to take better care of myself I shower once a day, sometimes once in 2 days.

if I don't go out I don't shower.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Every other decade. Actually, everyday, as soon as I wake, then again when I get home from work or the gym.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

When it's hot almost every day but usually 2-4 times a week. I spend most of the time inside and I got really short hair.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Every few days. Mostly before I go out though.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Every day or every other day. I find it really crazy that a lot of women only wash their hair once a week, but I guess everybody is different.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Once a day, I wish I could skip days but my hair gets greasy looking fast :/


----------



## gnikilam (Aug 13, 2013)

Every night.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

The only times I miss showers is when I'm incredibly depressed or if I decided to have a lazy day when I don't even get up from bed, which happens maybe once every 3 months.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Once a day when I'm not going anywhere..
Twice a day when I go somewhere.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

There are two types for me.
One every morning , just puring water over my body to get the sweat off.

And every wends & sunday a full showe.

I dont like it, to wet my hair every day.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

To be fair if I lived in a warm country I'd probably be tempted to have two showers a day as well.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a full shower once a week, any more than that and my skin starts to scream blue murder and my hair just looks a mess. I'm not really into lathering my body up with lotions and potions when the cause of my discomfort is showering too much for my body. It's much better for my body to leave the full on water wash for my hands at work and then on a daily basis have a flannel wash. My skin looks better, my hair looks better, and as of yet people have still commented on how nicely I smell despite the lack of products and daily showering.

Plus my water bill thanks me for my lack of daily showering. Need to think about those pennies...


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

*Once or Twice* a week will do.

Frequent *soap*-showering will dry up my skin (specially the hair and the skin beneath). As for the odor, good old *lemons* once a week will do the trick.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Everyday after work or before i go to sleep.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Once every few days, sometimes I just don't bother, I don't get close to people anyway so it's not like they'd smell me, and I don't care about personal hygeine.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Everyday. Not sure how people can put up with how they smell after not taking a shower for too long.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Everyday. Not sure how people can put up with how they smell after not taking a shower for too long.


And not just the smell - the feeling on the body of not showering. I didn't shower till 1030 Sunday morning, but could start to feel the difference already since showering at 6pm Sat evening. Can't imagine going a week - that's insane. Especially after using public facilities at work or school? Then crawl in your bed after a week of that? Ugghhh.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Everyday. Not sure how people can put up with how they smell after not taking a shower for too long.


I shower every day. I never want to get to the point of smelling because I haven't showered in x number of days. Do people notice they smell and ignore it, or do they just get used to it?


----------



## willhelmscream (Aug 27, 2013)

Every other day or every few days. I think that showering every day is a bit unnecessary and dries up your skin! Even washing your hair everyday is bad for it. I understand if you sweat a lot in general or do a lot of sports though. I tend to not sweat, or at least not enough to make me smell!


----------

